# Precista Chronograph



## tonyadnams (Jul 22, 2013)

First of all this is my first posting so I apologise if this is in the wrong place or if I have broken any protocol.

I have a Precista Chronograph watch that I have owned for 38 years. It was given to me by an Engineer who retired on the day I came out of my time in 1975 as an apprentice Pit Mechanic for the National Coal Board. My memory is a bit fuzzy on this next bit but I think he was ex RAF but don't know if that is relevant.

I have had it on my wrist for most of the time ever since. The reset button failed once and I had it repaired, the technician remarked that I should insure it because it had a Breitling movement. This was some 15 years ago. It has just stopped again but wonder whether or not it is worth spending much money on. It cost me nearly Â£150 that last time for a repair and service.

I have photo's of the front and back but am unsure how to open it to photograph the inside. Also I'm not sure how to post them on here. I've pasted the local address on my computer on here but not sure if thats what I need to do.

Any advise on it's history would be appreciated.

Tony

I've taken the image links off because they didn't seem to work.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2013)

Try an account with photo bucket that always works for me posting photos and its fairly straightforward.

Sounds to me like your watch has a lot of history behind it so well worth the repair job. Would love to see some photos.


----------



## tonyadnams (Jul 22, 2013)




----------



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi Tonyadnams, if you upload the pictures to Photobucket, click on the library, find the photo you want to link to and copy the IMG link then paste it in you reply.

To make sure you have the right link click post preview before you post and that will; show you the picture and your text.


----------



## tonyadnams (Jul 22, 2013)




----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Hi, its a nice watch, probably 1960s, I dont think its RAF, thee are no markings to suggest it is, the chap who told you its a Breitling movement is probably half right, in as much as Breitling probably used the same movement in their watches at the time, for example its probably a Landeron 248 or maybe a Valjoux 7733 or a Venus of some sort, these were all movement makers and the watch makers would buy them to put in their own watches.....So its probably the same movement as Breitling used but isnt a Breitling movement if you see what I mean....... You would be looking at the same sort of service price to get it running again I would think, I recon its worth between 200 and 400 quid... Ish....

Have a look on ebay for similar 'mechanical chronograph' or 'vintage chronograph' you will see some very optimistic BIN prices, but follow actual auctions to see true values...


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

In fact......

Slightly different but almost the same....

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Precista-Chronograph-/111123733603?pt=UK_Jewelery_Watches_Watches_MensWatches_GL&hash=item19df7d9c63


----------



## tonyadnams (Jul 22, 2013)

Thank you very much for this information, I am obliged to you. I will try to get a picture of the movement when I take it in for repair and post it.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Your welcome..... Its definitely worth getting it repaired / serviced .....

If you dont have a service person in mind, I recommend Steve Burrage at Rytetimewatchrepairs in Leicester...


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Contact info for Steve is unavailable Jason. Just checked his website. He could be away, too much work or ill. Wonder if any other Forum members have had contact recently?

Mike


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

He is available for work now, saw him earlier in the week, he's just not updated the website..

His number is 01162677673


----------



## tonyadnams (Jul 22, 2013)

Ok, got a bit more info on this watch. the movement seems to be Gallet & Co. Does that help finding out a bit more about it's history? Photo's attached: Like I said earlier, the guy that repaired it some years ago claimed it was a Breitling, guess he was wrong....


----------



## tonyadnams (Jul 22, 2013)




----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

valjoux 7733 , unusual that it is stamped 'gallet' on the movement and caseback , if it had gallet on the dial it would be worth more and suggests someone has added the dial at a later date.

(unless gallet were producing cases/movments for the precista brand at some point)

*eddie platts might be able to tell you something more about this, he now owns the precista brand and probably knows some of it history.


----------



## tonyadnams (Jul 22, 2013)

You guys are a mine of information and I am so grateful. Thank you all.


----------

